# HSG causing very late period?



## Grateful365

I had an HSG test done on CD 10 last month and and now at CD 41! (Am not pregnant) This is not normal at all for me. My cycles range from 28-34 days. Everything was fine until after the HSG test.

Has anyone else experienced a very late or missed period after an HSG test? If not, is it just possible that for some reason I just didn't ovulate last month or something....my Ovulation test never detected it at all last month.

Feeling confused and wanting my AF to just hurry up already!


----------



## NatalieMay

I have been thinking I was possibly pregnant this month because I was suppose to start my period last Tuesday! It is now Friday and I am 10 days late and just started looking up information on if anyone else has had this same issue? I have read a lot of good conversations that all say yes apparently! My test say not pregnant. When reading these conversations a lot of people don't even ogulate the month the test is done? But a lot more people are really late like on average from what I have read 7 to 12 days. Happy to read others going through the same things I am going through. Hope this helped! :flower: Natalie


----------



## Grateful365

NatalieMay said:


> I have been thinking I was possibly pregnant this month because I was suppose to start my period last Tuesday! It is now Friday and I am 10 days late and just started looking up information on if anyone else has had this same issue? I have read a lot of good conversations that all say yes apparently! My test say not pregnant. When reading these conversations a lot of people don't even ogulate the month the test is done? But a lot more people are really late like on average from what I have read 7 to 12 days. Happy to read others going through the same things I am going through. Hope this helped! :flower: Natalie

Thanks so much for responding Natalie! That was the longest AF of my life - 42 days, but it finally came yesterday. Thank goodness...had me very anxious. So strange that they say the test cannot make you late, but obviously it does!


----------



## NatalieMay

Yeah I am on my CD 42 broke down and called my Dr even though test say not pregnant; just to ask what they thought of this? They just acted a little confused told me to test again in a week and let them know what is said or if I started my period. They seemed very interested in everything I had read? I think more research should go into this! So they can be better informed and be able to tell people of possible side effect like this?:coffee:


----------



## Grateful365

NatalieMay said:


> Yeah I am on my CD 42 broke down and called my Dr even though test say not pregnant; just to ask what they thought of this? They just acted a little confused told me to test again in a week and let them know what is said or if I started my period. They seemed very interested in everything I had read? I think more research should go into this! So they can be better informed and be able to tell people of possible side effect like this?:coffee:

I totally agree Natalie. I'm going to tell my doctor about it at my next appointment and also what I read online. It makes people a little scared/anxious when they say "No...the test CANNOT make you late". So not true!:dohh:

Let me know when the :witch: finally comes! Hopefully any day now for ya!


----------



## NatalieMay

Well I'm at least 16 days late and fell like I have been cramping for the entire month? Taking another test tomorrow for the Dr. I am just ready for them to squeeze me into a Dr app so maybe I can get some answers? Don't really fell like waiting for the 30th for my Dr app...? :shrug:


----------



## Grateful365

NatalieMay said:


> Well I'm at least 16 days late and fell like I have been cramping for the entire month? Taking another test tomorrow for the Dr. I am just ready for them to squeeze me into a Dr app so maybe I can get some answers? Don't really fell like waiting for the 30th for my Dr app...? :shrug:

Yes - 16 days is quite a lot. I'm sure it is just really late, probably because of that HSG test! I hope you can get into the doctor to at least let your mind at ease....worrying for that long sucks! Please let me know what you find out!


----------



## NatalieMay

Well almost 2 months since my last cycle. Dr couldn't get me in any sooner so I will let you know on the 30th:nope:


----------



## Grateful365

Thank you, good luck and I'm curious as to what he says!


----------



## NatalieMay

Well I am starting to spot maybe my cycle had finally decided to come...? Still curious what the Dr. is going to say about it being so late??? :huh:


----------



## Grateful365

NatalieMay said:


> Well I am starting to spot maybe my cycle had finally decided to come...? Still curious what the Dr. is going to say about it being so late??? :huh:

Well that's good atleast....maybe it just got thrown WAY off. I'm curious what the doctor will say if you don't mind sharing!


----------



## NatalieMay

Hey Finally went to the Dr. Said she wasn't sure why it would have made me totally skip a peroid but It has finally came. I have been trying to get pregnant for a year now; but things have changed and I am going to be the maid of honor at my sisters wedding! So we are going to wait till after it to try again. Probably won't post till after May but it was so nice talking to you and finding this website!!! Good Luck and Hope we get to talk again.


----------



## Grateful365

NatalieMay said:


> Hey Finally went to the Dr. Said she wasn't sure why it would have made me totally skip a peroid but It has finally came. I have been trying to get pregnant for a year now; but things have changed and I am going to be the maid of honor at my sisters wedding! So we are going to wait till after it to try again. Probably won't post till after May but it was so nice talking to you and finding this website!!! Good Luck and Hope we get to talk again.

You too! Good luck with your sister's wedding and get in touch with me when you return! :flower:


----------

